# Solved: Samsung Galaxy S(i9000) won't start up :(



## wazz (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello,
My Samsung Galaxy S was dropped in the toilet and suffered some water damage for about 5 seconds before I lost the initial shock. Now, I have dried it up in some uncooked rice with the motherboard taken out. Now it is working but it only boots up to the charging battery logo. I held the power button but it won't boot up. How do I solve this?
Thanks in Advance


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

> How do I solve this?


In my book, it would be to get a new one. As there may have been not only water damage but physical damage.


----------

